# TP900 Comfort OPC-UA Server



## bpnktmpnktcpnkt (19 September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem und hoffe, dass dies eventuel bekannt ist und schon geloest wurde.

Ich nutze ein Siemens TP900Comfort, habe dort den OPC-UA Server aktiviert, um von einem externen Client, die angezeigten Values zu verarbeiten.
Die Server-Client-Verbindung teste ich mit dem UAExpert.
Ich kann die enhaltenen Nodes monitoren, allerdings erhalte ich durchgehend Fehlermeldungen:
_
*...
15:04:36.880 | DA Plugin          | Siemens OPC UA Server for W... | Call Republish failed (ret = BadUnexpectedError)
15:04:36.878 | DA Plugin          | Siemens OPC UA Server for W... | Calling Republish with sequence number 6
15:04:36.878 | DA Plugin          | Siemens OPC UA Server for W... | Call Republish failed (ret = BadUnexpectedError)
15:04:36.875 | DA Plugin          | Siemens OPC UA Server for W... | Calling Republish with sequence number 5
15:04:36.875 | DA Plugin          | Siemens OPC UA Server for W... | Call Republish failed (ret = BadUnexpectedError)
15:04:36.873 | DA Plugin          | Siemens OPC UA Server for W... | Calling Republish with sequence number 4
*_*...*

Versuche ich den Server in meine Middleware einzubinden (Softing dataFEED OPC Suite) erhalte ich beim Verbindungstest folgenden Fehlermeldung:

*Connecting to OPC UA Server:  Server Endpoint URL: opc.tcp://***.***.***.***:4840

Security Settings: None, None, Anonymous

User: Anonymous

Error reading node NodeId_Server_ServerStatus: BadDecodingError.*



Wuerde mich freuen, wenn ich hier Unterstuetzung finde.

Mit den besten Gruessen
Bastian


----------



## Dr. OPC (19 November 2018)

Hallo Bastian,

es scheinen zwei verschiedene Probleme zu sein.
1) der Republish wird vom UA Client immer dann aufgerufen wenn ein Datenverlust erkannt wurde (z.B. anhand einer fehlenden Sequenznummer). Hier scheint es so zu sein dass diese immer um "eins" daneben liegt. Hat es eine Verbindungsunterbrechung gegeben oder hast du den TP900 neu gestartet bzw. eine neue Konfiguration geladen? Es könnten dadurch ehemals funktionierende Datenpunkt "kaputt" gegangen sein. Der Client "hofft" anscheinend immer noch darauf dass diese geliefert werden. Versuche den UaClient neu zu starten und fange nochmal von vorne an.
2) Der DecodingError weist darauf hin dass die NodeID, die du beim Server angefragt hast nicht nur falsch ist sondern auch überhaupt nicht decodiert werden kann (also auch ungültiges Zeug enthält z.B. falsche Länge zu falschem /ungültigen Typ). Hier ist also vermutlich die Anfrage an den Server schon falsch/ungültig.


----------

